

Ask YC: I'm looking to outsource an iPhone app, where do I find companies? - rksprst

At my company we develop our own iPhone applications, but we have an application that we don't want to devote our resources to and would like to outsource.<p>I don't have any experience outsourcing and am not sure where to go to find a company in India/China/etc...<p>Does anyone have any reputable and good outsource company that they have used in the past?
======
bozone888
Just browsing iphone apps among "Top Paid Apps" or "Top Free Apps" in related
category on iTunes and find out what you like. Contact the company or author.

At least that's how our customers find us. It's a bit sound like I'm selling
myself. But in case you're interested. here's what've done on iphone with a
few highlights & my questions (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466840>).

